# Bees are Back in the fence!... should I tell him Told Ya SO????



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Assuming that you are actually successful, they will have no queen. So merge them with one of your hives and add additional honey boxes. Use the newspaper method for the merge.

Fuzzy


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Why would this colony have no queen Fuzz?

If your trap out is successful, close them up (with porper vetillation for three to four days) they will re orient to their new place once let out.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Assuming that you are actually successful, they will have no queen.Fuzzy


If the bees are in a fence post, they should be easy to trap, and get the queen.

If you don't get the queen, Mr Beeman's solution will work. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

You can set up your trap without eggs and remove the the box of bees and add to a weak hive or you can use aggs and they will make a queen, there is another type of trap setup that is reported to catch the queen as well. Just depends on how you set the trap. In most cases the queen will leave the colony and fly right past the trap hive. Jim


----------

